# Stadium floodlight fire



## mikefellh (Apr 12, 2019)

It's amazing this doesn't happen more often (hope you can see this Facebook video of a stadium light up in the air on fire):

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=809434076082665


----------



## Van (Apr 12, 2019)

So many questions: why are there people milling around instead of being evacuated ASAP. Who had the bright idea to shoot fire extinguishers at it from the ground? What does that bright green spanset look like now and how close did it come to melting? Why are people milling around looking at the fire instead of being evacuated? 

Why are people milling around instead of being evacuated?


----------



## theatricalmatt (Apr 12, 2019)

At some point they should have switched the Jumbrotron imag in the background to instructions on how to exit safely.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah that was totally not how to do it. 

Atleast someone went up in the catwalk to try to put it out. 

I’m surprised that the expo floor people didn’t move people away from the area. Maybe they do it different In Mexico?


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 12, 2019)

Somewhat unrelated, but Most Depressing Email of The Year award goes to what just landed in my inbox about a school project coming online this summer. The district is removing many/most of the fire alarm pull stations from the project, some of which are already installed -- the threat of an active shooter misusing an evacuation to instigate a turkey shoot outweighs the risk of fire. Their new standard moving forward on all new construction and renovation projects will be to largely eliminate the use of FA pull stations where permitted by code. Theaters and large volume assembly spaces will be among the only exceptions because of how long it would take for a sprinkler head to activate subsequently triggering the alarm once the system sees a delta in water pressure.


----------



## John Scrip (Apr 13, 2019)

Van said:


> Why are people milling around instead of being evacuated?


Yeah... Uh... Man, they really handle things differently down there. Volume was way down, but did we even hear any alarms?


----------

